# Problems?



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

Dear Sir, I am a 22 year old male. I live in Coventry,Connecticut When I pull back the skin and touch my ***** it is sore it seem like on the outside at the bottom and in the inside in the Ureters. Is that a sign of impotence? One time I had an Ejaculation and it hurt. I have never had sex but someday would like to. I went to the doctor and he said there is notthing wrong with it. Do they have pills or cream for a sore ***** ? The Doctor said it mite be over sensitive. Is there any pills or creams for that? Could I have nerve damage? If so how do they fix it and can they fix it? Can you help me? Is there anyone else that has had problems like this? I have mental retardation.Do you know of any Urologists that help people like me? I use to get a lot of white stuff on it because I never washed it til I was 17 or 18. I heard that the white stuff can cause Cancer. Is that true? Can they take an x-ray of the inside of the Ureters? I take Tegretol for Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome. Can Tegretol cause any problem for the ***** ? One time they gave me some cream like Neosporin to put on my ***** and toke off the skin on my ***** so like you could see the blood running though the veins and it had a lot of pus. Does that tell you anyting? One Doctor wanted to take the forskin off but it is not that skin that hurts. It the skin on my ***** . On time my ***** was erect and I could not get the forskin back over and ever time my ***** touched my underware it hurt.Could the skin be Inflamed? What kind of creams and pills do you have for inflamed skin? If anybody here have the same kind of problem. Tell me how they fixed it? please give me any info about what I mite have. Please email at varians###yahoo.com or write. Thanks. Thank you very much for your help and any info you can give me.Sincerely,


----------

